# Brand new TPF on-line store!



## Alison (Dec 7, 2004)

Come visit the TPF store! Buy your hats, calendars, mousepads, t-shirts/sweatshirts and eventually even specially designed JT trip shirts now and help support TPF. Merchandise is very reasonably priced and all profits go back into making TPF a better place (if that's even possibe :shock

www.cafepress.com/thephotoforum


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Dec 7, 2004)

Been there.. done that. RoXoRz.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 7, 2004)

Are the hats sold out already or just not in stock yet


----------



## Chase (Dec 7, 2004)

I believe they are discontinuing the hats  Hopefully there will be a replacement item soon.


----------



## Scurra (Dec 7, 2004)

thats cool.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

Love the calender! gotto get me one of those...it does have a pic for each month though right?


----------



## Alison (Dec 7, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Love the calender! gotto get me one of those...it does have a pic for each month though right?



Absolutely!


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 7, 2004)

Just saw that in your 2005 calender thread...
cool stuff!

and Arty, there is a link under the picture of the calender where you can view the picture for each month.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 7, 2004)

Neat idea!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

me love store!


----------



## Chase (Dec 7, 2004)

Now all we need are cool ideas for shirts, etc


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

Ohh chasey baby, Ive got one that would fit great on a shirt! Come on msn and ill send it to yah!


----------



## Chase (Dec 7, 2004)

Should I be afraid?


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2004)

OH SURE!!!! AS IF PHOTOGRAPHY DOESN'T DRAIN MY BANK ACCOUNT ENOUGH ALREADY!!!!!!  How long to we have to order the calendars???? Is there a cutoff date?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

Chase shall I email you the pic? cause I really think itd look good!


----------



## Chase (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't plan on a cutoff date offhand...although ordering January 2005 calendars in June of next year may not be the best idea!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 8, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Now all we need are cool ideas for shirts, etc



How about a collection of 10-20 most interesting and unique avatars on TPF?


----------



## Chase (Dec 8, 2004)

Now that would be interesting!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 9, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem with that is a lot of the avatars are barrowed


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 9, 2004)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Mitica100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, that makes sense. Bummer!...

Well, how'bout the TPF mugshots?...


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 9, 2004)

we may sell the t-shirt that somebody posted here with  POO on it


----------



## Chase (Dec 13, 2004)

bp22hot said:
			
		

> How about some kind of sayings
> 
> 
> "Old photographers never die, they just go DIGITAL"



I like it!  Might have a few people disputing it, but I still like it


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 14, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> bp22hot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too!


----------



## ferny (Dec 14, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Now that would be interesting!


It'd be unique to! 

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2004)

Old photographers never die - they just fade away....


Had a t-shirt that said 'Photographers do it with the lights off'


----------



## Artemis (Jan 2, 2005)

Id buy things if they had some of the winning photographs or submitted photographs on them tbh, the logo is nice...but atm thats all we got


----------



## Chase (Jan 2, 2005)

I would imagine, unfortunately, that most of the items would have trouble with quality with a full color photo printed on them.


----------



## Corry (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey...isn't this supposed to be a sticky???  I had to search way back to find it!!!!


----------



## ferny (Mar 19, 2005)

I noticed the top of the forum looked a bit empty. I'll put it back but it may have been dropped for a reason, I don't know. 
We'll find out soon I guess. :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Mar 19, 2005)

I think when the forum changed formats it was one of the many that got unstickied, and we just forgot to re-sticky it.  I had gone through and found most of them, and bumped them so the mods could resticky em.


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 25, 2005)

So, I was doing some new designs for the stuff at our store and realized that this thread never did get stuck.  There is at least one new t-shirt there as of yet and many more to come.  I just wanted to let folks that didn't already know we had a tpf store know and remind those that did know.


----------



## SlySniper (Nov 25, 2005)

Is the calendar going to be put there once it's done?


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 25, 2005)

Once the winners are chosen, the calendar will be available for sale at our store.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Nov 25, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> I believe they are discontinuing the hats  Hopefully there will be a replacement item soon.



thats ok, the only item I have been disappointed with cafepress is the hats.

Psyched that they finally have the black t-shirts, I am so going to abuse that.


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 25, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> thats ok, the only item I have been disappointed with cafepress is the hats.
> 
> Psyched that they finally have the black t-shirts, I am so going to abuse that.



They have some new and improved hats.  We're going to give a trial run to them before we add them to the store and let ya'll know how they are.

I'm going to abuse the black shirts too.  I'm suprised it took this long for them to offer them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 26, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> I believe they are discontinuing the hats  Hopefully there will be a replacement item soon.



Bandanas!!  :mrgreen:  :thumbup:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Nov 26, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I'm going to abuse the black shirts too.  I'm suprised it took this long for them to offer them. :mrgreen:



I guess its the technology behind the transfers. I have ordered one for my site and can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## ElectricHarmony (May 19, 2006)

Wow I love the "Go take a picture" logo tee! I have to have one next paycheck :mrgreen:


----------

